# wiring a HE225 humidifier to electric furnance



## winchellb (Dec 11, 2011)

I am trying to wire up a new humidifier to an electric furnance and wiring diagram not helping at all. I am using an H8908a/b humidistat which came along with unit. Anyone have some help?


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 11, 2011)

winchellb said:


> I am trying to wire up a new humidifier to an electric furnance and wiring diagram not helping at all. I am using an H8908a/b humidistat which came along with unit. Anyone have some help?



http://www.ntsupply.com/files/products/H8908Dehum.pdf
 Can you find the fan switch in your Furnace? Diagram one is the one you would use. If you furnace blower is 220 and you don't have a common to use you 110 transformer. Then you will have to get a transformer that goes from 220 to 24 volt. Show use a wiring diagram of the furnace and humd.  Paul


----------

